# Victoria International School in Sharjah: VISS



## NAA (May 14, 2009)

Hi all
I'm moving with my family to Dubai by Nov, and I'm searching for good schools for my daughters (11, 5, 3).... I'm living in Melbourne so my daughters studying Victoria curriculum. 
I found a school that is also following Victoria, its name "Victoria International School in Sharjah"
Does any one have any idea about it?
Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

NAA said:


> Hi all
> I'm moving with my family to Dubai by Nov, and I'm searching for good schools for my daughters (11, 5, 3).... I'm living in Melbourne so my daughters studying Victoria curriculum.
> I found a school that is also following Victoria, its name "Victoria International School in Sharjah"
> Does any one have any idea about it?
> Thanks


Hi and welcome to the forum ( another Melburnian here )

The VISS school in Sharjah is indeed a school which follows the Victorian curriculum.

There is also another Australian school in Sharjah, and it follows the QLD curriculum.

I have only heard excellent comments about VISS.

If you were to live in Dubai and travel to the school, it would be a long distance to travel, so you would be best living on the Sharjah / Dubai border or in Sharjah itself.


----------



## NAA (May 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot for you replay

We’re thinking at Mirdif area.... as it is in between area ( this what people are recommending for us). 

Also I heard about chouifat ... something like that... but I heard that is a really hard and the kids need to study a lot.

Cheers


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mirdiff would certainly be an OK area to live in regards to travel times into Sharjah ( you would also be traveling against most of the traffic)

Some areas of Mirdiff are affected more by aircraft noise than other areas, but generally, there are plenty of parks, shops etc in Mirdiff, and it is a short dive to places such as Festival City and Dubai Airport.

I don't know too much about Choueifat, but there is a branch in almost each of the emirates.

There are also other schools in the Mirdiff area too.

Here are a few links for schools for schools in Dubai & Sharjah

Victoria International School of Sharjah


Dubai schools

Sharjah schools

Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz

Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz


----------



## DxbCandy (May 14, 2009)

NAA said:


> Thanks a lot for you replay
> 
> We’re thinking at Mirdif area.... as it is in between area ( this what people are recommending for us).
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm a local citizen here in the U.A.E and I would be more than just happy to help you. Since you plan on moving to Mirdif then you might aswell consider moving your children to Deria International school or The American Universal School. They are both located close to Mirdif. Chouifat is a good school as well but it would be very different for your children to have to change from a victorian system to an Uk/US one. Trust me on that, I think Deira International school is your best choice


----------



## NAA (May 14, 2009)

HI all 
thanks a lot for the help
by the way are they so strict about the age thing..... both of my daughter started school early and they are now younger than usual age with about one year at least .... they got their early entrance as the education service found their IQ is so high. Now the big one is 10 years in grade 6, and the other is 4 in Prep (the year before grade1 ) so I'm afraid that they will take them in a lower level because of their age.... any one have any idea about it?
cheers


----------

